# Kata is good for Brain Mapping



## teekin (May 3, 2011)

So after 2 years of fighting and waiting and shuffling through doctors I finally have been able to get some help with my rapidly declining memory. The Traumatic Brain Injury ( TBI) and resultant epilepsy have erroded my brain function noticably over the last 5 years. There has been a Sharp decine in the last 3 years. I did some research and found that Walter Reid and various other groups had proved that certain drugs and groupings of drugs could help the body stimulate the brain in such a way to create pathways around the damaged areas.

 In conjuction with the drugs certain mental and phyical exercises were found to be very very helpful. BJJ and Karate Kata. This is because you must remember how to move your body in very precise sequences in 3D space. It requires discipline of the mind and body, and repeatition. Having a patient, adaptable teacher is crutial. So I am now doing Goju Karate. And experimenting with cutting edge pharmacuticals to try to regain some lost brain function. So far it seems to be working. I am more alert to details. I remember movements without a problem, I can make connections ( I can see the Akido applications in Goju) but still struggle with getting my body to do what my mind says. I suppose this is where Kata comes in. I'm looking foreward to the journey.

Lori


----------



## KELLYG (May 3, 2011)

Sounds wonderful.   I guess it is all about the mind body connection.  Good luck and I hope you continue to improve


----------



## seasoned (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, Lori. We always hear about battles from outward sources, but it is the stories we hear from people fighting their inward struggles and succeeding, that are the best. Also have fun with GoJu, the kata are deep and suited for much thinking. Good luck on your journey.


----------



## shima (May 3, 2011)

I'm so happy to hear that memorizing kata's and practicing martial arts is helping you with your brain problems... It's amazing what all the medicines out there these days can do to help too compared to just a few decades ago.


----------



## MilkManX (May 4, 2011)

That is great!

Not only will it be good for your brain but the benefits to the body as well.

Karate is good for the mind,body and spirit.


----------



## teekin (May 10, 2011)

I am having a BLAST doing this and I can see why it helps. I am 1/2 way through my 1st kata, and did my 1st light kumite drill. My fore arms are a bit bruised up from blocking so hard and fast but it was awful fun to be moving that quickly. It seems I have an affinity for this stuff. :ultracool

Lori


----------



## Carol (May 10, 2011)

Excellent to hear!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## chinto (May 11, 2011)

Wonderful to hear!    and yes Kata does help rewire, after a few years of kata you will find that sometimes when sparring or if you have a real altercation.. "it" will happen.

It is the response of using a technique from kata that happens with out thought, with out planning and is the correct response to the attack or the correct attack to the opening.

I love it when it does happen. so I am not surprised that its good for your problem. please stay on your meds and I hope that you have even greater success then you have had so far!!


----------



## Blade96 (May 12, 2011)

Loved your post. I'd also add to that its true, its like karate and ma can rewire the brain. I have a brain injury too, I was born with an underdeveloped cerebellum, and that was found in an MRI I had when i was 22. They didnt have them in Newfoundland when i was a kid so no one knew why i didnt walk and talk til i was 4 and why my balance still isnt great. When I started karate, as a white belt, I could not to soto uke. As a yellow belt, I could not do side thrust kicks. because my body and balance wouldnt let me. But over time I learned how, its like my brain can compensate for the cerebellum damage and allow me to finally do it.


----------



## Sensei Payne (May 12, 2011)

Being in massage school you learn that the muscles hold memory themselves. Its awesome that your finding a way to beat this thing. Keep up the good work.


----------



## teekin (May 17, 2011)

Well they increased the medication that allows me to focus, concentrate and remember. The side effects are a bit yucky but *Geez do they Work*! I am able to connect the dots between movments very rapidly and predict what the next movement is. I could remember the finite details of the 1st Kata and spot minor variations between the black belts. I was able to deconstruct and then reconstruct 3 blocks so they made total sense and my body felt natural performing them.
 I have found the two people who I would like to work with, whom I would like to emulate. They have been happy to work with me thus far and I have learned the most from them.

One of the side effects of this new drug is aggression. I am not a tollerant person on this drug. When performing an arm lock, I normally will not take it all the way to a full lock as I never hurt my training partners. ( that to me is a golden rule) Today I ripped the lock and then added a twist to jam the shoulder up. In kumite I really started to get aggresive with the One guy that is made of rebar. Ohhhh Nelly, did he hurt me.  His blocks were like being hit by a baseball bat. I'm hoping this side effect calms down as my body gets use to this dossage.

Thanks to everyone who is replying to me. I REALLY appreciate the support. I have no one in my every day life who is supportive of this except my doctors. This is a very solitary journey.

Lori


----------

